# Asus Eee PC 1215B Brazos AMD E-450 Lüfter läuft immer



## stayxone (16. Oktober 2011)

*Asus Eee PC 1215B Brazos AMD E-450 Lüfter läuft immer*

Halli hallo,

ich habe mir nun den 1215B von Asus geholt und muss sagen das es einige Sachen gibt die mich etwas stutzig machen und teilweise sogar etwas nervig sind.

Der Lüfter läuft die ganze Zeit und steuert nur sehr selten mal ins leise runter, meistens wenn die CPU bei ca 65 Grad Celcius is, und ist somit immer deutlich hörbar.

Meine Frage ist wie man das umgehen kann oder ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt da etwas zu machen mit einem Tool wie Speedfan, Brazos Tweaker habe ich auch schon angeschaut aber undervolting ist imer sone Sache und ich bin da kein Profi.

Das Gerät ist soweit wirklich gut und ich kanns in Sachen Leistung nur wärmstens empfehlen aber der Lüfter und die Temperatur machen mir etwas Gedanken, Temperatur geht schonmal auf 75°C-80°C und demnach ist auch der Lüfter immer an nur merkt man nichts das NB fühlt sich nicht übermäßig warm an.

Nunja damit ihr wisst um welches es genau geht hier der Link -> Asus 1215B 30,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Momentan ist Windows 7 HP 32bit installiert.

Grüße


----------



## stayxone (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1215B Brazos AMD E-450 Lüfter läuft immer*

Hat sich erledigt kann geschlossen werden NB ist aufm Weg zurück (Retoure).


----------

